# Eco and flourite...



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I hope to finally get my Christmas present tomorrow, a 50 gal, 36x18x18. I had originally planned to use only Eco on it. Upon reading some posts from people talking about how they had problems with Crypts with Eco, I decided to try something on the 'odd' side. I will be mixing 60 pounds each of eco and flourite as my substrate. So my gravel mix will be black/reddish-brown combination. I have a tank with only eco (haven't tried crypts in it) which I added some flourite to, and decided I could live with the color combo, so I decided to try it on the 50. The goal is to eventually have a 'lower light' (read ah 96W lighting) and a fairly low maintenance tank in the long run. 

Has anyone else tried mixing these substrates? If so, any results you want to share?


----------



## zeek (Jan 5, 2005)

That's what I've had in my 120gal for just over two years now. I also mixed some Onyx (not the sand) in with it. No problems with Crypts or anything else. I think it produces a very natural look. I thought the straight Flourite substrate looked a little contrived.


----------

